# Frustrating Cyber attacks



## TSPatange_1309 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello Friends,

        From Past 3 months i am getting an system error message that, *"Your IP address conflict with another system on network".* After this message my internet runs very slow than usual. At first time i didn't take that message seriously, but after 1 week my computer almost died.
       After 2 weeks i formated my PC & i re-installed all softwares.I chose an "Internet Security kaspersky antivirus" for my PC's security.After 2 days again that error message appeared, but message format was change.Kaspersky internet security displayed message as follow-(Example)

*t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRGnJZ4y6KcXzJuwgfMizgvSJ_KDxfm45JkRUdKTGBWzoo8nRg&t=1&usg=__Hw_G0LuQN53wmAmHCaaaTqI_R2I=

Message was, *"Intrusion.Win.MSSQL.worm.Helkern	Absent		UDP from (IP) to local port 1434. Attacking computers has not been blocked, its address is possibly spoofed".*

I got several IP addresses who attack my computers. Some of them are-
*218.30.22.82
221.130.140
219.149.194.245
117.22.229.187.*

You won't believe guyzz, all attacker IP addresses are from China. China hackers are frustrating for india. Because all the times they hacking indians system. 

*What to do to tackle the China hackers? 
What is permanent Solution?
What is the best way to block them? 
Which Internet Security will tackle them? 
When Cyber attacks will Stop? 
What they want actually?*

All the queries are unbeatable.

*"WE can stop this!!!"*
So guyzz please suggest the best way to avoid all these "Cyber drama".
Thank you!

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2010)

What is permanent Solution?
A: Commonsense
What they want actually?
A: Your cat


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2010)

Don't create double threads.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technology-news/133083-frustrating-cyber-attacks.html

Mods please merge.


----------



## TSPatange_1309 (Dec 8, 2010)

Lolz..really!


----------



## TSPatange_1309 (Feb 23, 2011)

Its getting too wierd..!!!!!


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 23, 2011)

scare tactics by kis maybe


----------



## asingh (Feb 23, 2011)

Try FREE versions of Avira/Avast/AVG.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 23, 2011)

Go for Avira Antivir Free edition
and Comodo Firewall
then use the Stealth ports wizard in Comodo ------ Choose "Block all incoming connections and make my ports stealth for everyone"


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

Get a firewall, a proper AV. Do frequent scans. Try not running cracks and software keygens.
Keep away from Chinese sites.


----------



## PraKs (Mar 31, 2011)

Duh, Its not china hackers, Its SQL worm spreading via ur PC.

got pirated OS & pirated Antivirus ?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 1, 2011)

And here I wuz thinking China's internet wuz getting hacked


----------

